# Chances of trading into Aulani?



## Blues (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm starting to plan a Hawaii trip for November 2013.  I'm not a DVC member, but I have HGVC (Hilton) points to trade through RCI.  What are the chances I'd be able to trade into Aulani?  I know, I know, pretty slim.  But possible?  Should I make the effort, or just forget about it?

How far in advance do DVC members get their units?  In other words, when can I start searching for Nov 2013 (20 months away right now).

I'm essentially wondering if it's worth it to wait until Aulani could possibly show up, or give up and look for other trades.  I'd probably either use HGVC directly on the Big Island or use RCI to trade into Kauai.  Or should I possibly look to rent DVC points for Aulani?

Thanks from a DVC neophyte,
Bob


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 26, 2012)

I havent seen anything show in Points for Aulani at all. I dont think they're releasing units into Points yet is what i think someone else here said.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 26, 2012)

There have been no Sightings or confirmed trades yet. I believe it took a couple years before BLT started showing up in RCI. My guess would be, we wont see anything untill after Phase III completes in 2013. Right now I think DVC can rent any inventory they have, and the chances of an owner depositing is very low. 

You could try a direct trade with a DVC owner. Aulani might be tough because of the number of points required, but you might find someone will to trade to HGVC Big Island. Try posting a trade wanted ad on Mouseowners.com and see if anyone bites. You never know.


----------



## jdunn1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep checking TUG.  I am sure there will be lots of posts about this when a trade finally happens.  I'm thinking Michael will be first to post a successful trade into there, or a WM owner will be one of the first.  I have  a trade request in that resort, any week.  I'll be sure to post when/if it happens.  I have no desire to pay for that airfare, so I am more than okay with the waiting.  

If I remember right, we noticed rental weeks in RCI for Bay Lake Towers about half a year or so before we actually heard of anyone getting an exchange.  But, a WM owner reported a Bay Lake Tower exchange a good 8 months before anyone on TUG reported getting an exchange.  

Looks like a cool place.  I would like to know how many waterslides they have and/or how the pool complex compares to the Marriott in Maui.  I know nothing about Hawaii to compare the two, I just think the pool complex at Marriott's Maui resort looks out of this world amazing, too.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2012)

*It doesn't hurt to try*

*Q. What are the chances I'd be able to trade into Aulani?  I know, I know, pretty slim.  But possible? Should I make the effort, or just forget about it?*

I would try. So far it seems that DVC generally doesn't deposit units at their newest resorts until sometime after the first full year or so.

*Q. How far in advance do DVC members get their units?  In other words, when can I start searching for Nov 2013 (20 months away right now). I'm essentially wondering if it's worth it to wait until Aulani could possibly show up, or give up and look for other trades.  I'd probably either use HGVC directly on the Big Island or use RCI to trade into Kauai.*

DVC members can book 11 months before check-in however similar to HGVC, DVC controls the units deposited into RCI. I would make the RCI request now, so that you're first on line if units are released. So far, it seems that DVC deposits weeks into RCI no earlier than 11 months in advance. Take a look at the sighting board to get an idea of Disney deposits within the 11 month window. 

If you really want to stay at Aulani, I would try to be as flexible as possible with your travel dates. A wide range of weeks will increase your chances compared to a limited ranges of weeks. 

NOTE: Keep in mind that ongoing searches only apply to RCI Weeks deposits. DVC may deposits the Aulani units in the RCI Points inventory. If this happens then you will need to check often to book it when they appear online.

*Q. Or should I possibly look to rent DVC points for Aulani?*

Aulani requires a lot of points. DVC rentals rates are $10 per point and up.
Point Rental Guide for Non-Members - http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/renting-points/1651
Aulani point chart for 2013 - http://dvcnews.com/images/stories/adv/points/adv_2013.png

Good luck


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2012)

Blues said:


> I'm starting to plan a Hawaii trip for November 2013.  I'm not a DVC member, but I have HGVC (Hilton) points to trade through RCI.  What are the chances I'd be able to trade into Aulani?  I know, I know, pretty slim.  But possible?  Should I make the effort, or just forget about it?
> 
> How far in advance do DVC members get their units?  In other words, when can I start searching for Nov 2013 (20 months away right now).
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with trying, you might be one of the first.

As far as renting goes, figure you will need to spend at least $10/pt.  A 2BR OV is 490.  $5000.  Yikes.  We loved Aulani but not $5000/week.

We used DVC points to stay 3 nights in an OV studio.  Then we moved on to the BI (where we stayed on a TUG trade at Kings Land).  Not sure if you are committed to the idea of a full week at Aulani, or if you need a 2BR.  But I would suggest if renting or trying a private exchange that you consider either a smaller unit or shorter stay if either of those work for you.

H


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 27, 2012)

alwysonvac;1268551[U said:
			
		

> NOTE:[/U] Keep in mind that ongoing searches only apply to RCI Weeks deposits. DVC may deposits the Aulani units in the RCI Points inventory. If this happens then you will need to check often to book it when they appear online.



I have not tried this yet so I dont know if its true, but I know I read in another thread on TUG, you can setup an ongoing search w/RCI Points but you have to call in to set it up.

-Nico


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm also hoping to book into Aulani, but my plan is VERY long term, i'd like to take my daughter there for her elementary school graduation, which where i live is the end of 5th grade, but that would be the summer and i would need Atleast a 2br....Hopefully there should be SOMETHING on RCI by 2016!


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 29, 2012)

You can't win if you don't play.  Ongoing searches go by the date you set up the search, so it's best to start searching ASAP.

Nobody knows when they'll start to appear, but I think sometime in 2013 is certainly possible.


----------



## barond (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally have already setup my trade  from HGVC to Aulani for December 2013-Febuary 2014 (I'm flexible).  But I also put in 6 other resorts (3 in hawaii, and 2 in brekenridge, co).   I like to stack the odds in my favor of a match.  I never thought I'd get into BLT back last year when I setup a trade for January of 2012, but I ended up with a 2bd MK view even though I had several other dvc resorts in my list.  Of course there is only one Aulani which I hope I get but I would be just fine with any of my other resorts I put in.  

Baron


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me ask you guys a couple questions...Since this is a 'general' exchange into Aulani thread

I know no one knows 100%, but some of you guys do seem to be able to tell the future with you DVC grabs....I'm looking to exchange in Summer 2016...sort of Elementary school graduation present for my daughter.......and myself...This places appears to have 1br, 2br & 3br units...

No ones ever seen an exchange for over 60 TPUs, Right?
What are the odds of seeing a 2br or (ideally) a 3br by Summer 2016?
The Deposit Calculator shows 54 TPUs to deposit a 3br, 53 TPU for a 2br, would an ongoing search with 60 TPU's be ok?
Anyway to make a deposit extend beyond 2yrs?
How far in advance would you put in your Ongoing search for something like this?


----------



## presley (Mar 29, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Let me ask you guys a couple questions...Since this is a 'general' exchange into Aulani thread
> 
> I know no one knows 100%, but some of you guys do seem to be able to tell the future with you DVC grabs....I'm looking to exchange in Summer 2016...sort of Elementary school graduation present for my daughter.......and myself...This places appears to have 1br, 2br & 3br units...
> 
> ...



I was told that 60 was the highest, so an ongoing search with 60 should cover all room types/sizes.  

RCI rep told me that you can put in a search up to 2 years ahead of time.  So, in 2014, you should be able to set up the search.

I don't have any clue about extending beyond the 2 years, but since it is so far out, things may change by then anyway.  Good luck.  

I'll be setting up an ongoing search with Worldmark credits for 2013 and 2014 for any size room/any view category.  If I don't get either of those, I am going to just rent points from another DVC owner.


----------



## slum808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't hold your breath for a 3-bedroom Grand villa. There are less than 20 of these on the property and are the only true OF units. I would think DVC would sell this for cash easily in Hawaii. As far cost for TPU, that's a tough question. TPU cost for HGVC Lagoon or GW is no where near 58 tpu. If it does hit the 60 TPU mark, I'm not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 2, 2012)

Perhaps chances for trading into Aulani just took a small step forward.

Source: http://www.marketwatch.com/story/rc...rts-to-its-global-exchange-network-2012-04-02



> *RCI Adds 150 New Affiliated Resorts to Its Global Exchange Network*
> 
> LAS VEGAS, NV, Apr 02, 2012 (MARKETWIRE via COMTEX) -- RCI, the global leader in vacation exchange, announced today at the ARDA World 2012 Annual Convention and Exposition that it added more than 150 new affiliated properties to its global network last year. These additions join a collection of more than 4,000 affiliated resorts in popular destinations around the world.
> 
> *The new resorts include Hawaii's Aulani Resort & Spa from Disney Vacation Club*, 12 properties from Somerpointe Resorts including its flagship resort Tahiti Village in Las Vegas, Puerto Vallarta's Garza Blanca Preserve Resort & Spa, Vietnam's Hon Tam Eco-Green Resort, and Castello Izzalini in Umbria, Italy.


----------

